# MAGISTER IN PHILOSOPHIA IN STUDIIS DE RATIONIBUS UISQUE RERUM GERENDARUM



## voltape

I have a diploma in Latin from the University of New Brunswick.  The degree is 
"MAGISTER IN PHILOSOPHIA IN STUDIIS DE RATIONIBUS UISQUE RERUM GERENDARUM" - I understand it is Master of Philosophy in ... I can't go any longer - seems it is Management and maybe accounting.   I've used the Google translator (which for Latin it is not much reliable) and I got: 
"TEACHER IN PHILOSOPHY IN THE STUDY ON REASONING AND CONTROL"    Any help, please.
Thanks.
Note: it is written in stylized letters so I can't say whether it is UISQUE or VISQUE


----------



## Scholiast

Saluete omnes!

'Master of Philosophy in Management and Accountancy'.

Σ


----------



## voltape

Gratias ago tibi, Scholiaste! Once again you saved me!  Greetings from Lima, Peru!


----------



## voltape

Just a question; that "UISQUE" . what is it?   it would seem it is VIS + QUE,  meaning "and vis" .   But "vis" is force.  What is "force" doing there?  Thank you again.


----------



## Sobakus

I personally can't fathom what it's doing there, and discovering the meaning of the whole thing requires more divination powers than what I possess, though Scholiast's suggestion looks as probable as any. Literally it says "Master in philosophy in the study about ways/reasons, and of the power of conducting things" - except _vīs_ has no genitive case in use, so this is a generous interpretation (as it's written, "the power" is the subject and is coordinated with "master").


----------



## Scholiast

saluete de nouo!

Yes, sorry that in my previous answer (# 2) I neglected this (UISQUE) puzzlesome bit. I suspect an error of transcription or perhaps printing. Could it conceivably have been URBISQUE, hence meaning "Accountancy and Civic Management"?

Maybe voltape could supply a photo of the document? If so we might between us be able to shed more light on the matter.

Σ


----------



## voltape

Dear Scholiast:  this is a copy of the Degree.  The client says it is Master of Philosophy in Policy Studies.  The Latin seems too long for such a short translation.  Please, it's urgent.
Thank you very much again.


----------



## Sobakus

Oh, I have an idea: it's _rationibus viisque_ "methods and ways". _rerum _doesn't specify that it's public policy (_rerum publicarum_) as opposed to business or private affairs, but I would believe a client who said that the former is meant. Written out in full it would have been even longer.


----------



## bearded

Sobakus said:


> _rationibus viisque_


Quite plausible, but: are there other examples of the contraction of _viis_ to _vis_?


----------



## voltape

thank you, but it says VISQUE, not VIISQUE - could it be a typo in the Diploma?   Would you advice me to accept it as "Policy Studies"?   Thank you again.


----------



## Sobakus

bearded said:


> Are there other examples of the reduction of _viis_ to _vis_?


Well, _dīs = diīs _(later = _deīs_) "to the gods" is the most common one from Plautus onwards; with other nouns the double _ii_ spelling (and syllabification) was predominant classically, and one _i_ is not commonly attested, but it happens, as well as the reverse - two _ii_ for a single long /ī/. This phenomenon is rather antique (in the living language) than medieval or later.


voltape said:


> thank you, but it says VISQUE, not VIISQUE - could it be a typo in the Diploma?   Would you advice me to accept it as "Policy Studies"?   Thank you again.


The only way it can be understood is as UIISQUE "and ways" - whether it's a typo or intended only the typist knows, but I'd say a typo. _rationibus viisque_ (_ratio viaque_) is an established expression. "Policy Studies" seems the most likely intended meaning.


----------



## Scholiast

Sobakus (# 8): brilliant suggestion. And despite the amiable bearded's misgivings (# 9), I am (though no expert in mediaeval Latin or its orthography, especially not in Gothic script), sure this looks to me convincing—although I cannot supply chapter and verse, I am sure I have seen this dat./abl. plural contraction elsewhere. Edit: cross-posted.

Σ


----------



## voltape

Hallelujah! The client sent me his certificate in English and it is Policy Studies, so your deduction was correct.   Thanks to you all! Diplomas in Latin of modern careers are bewildering.


----------

